
ValioCon 2012 - Web Design + Development Conference in San Diego in April - corywatilo
http://www.valiocon.com/
======
corywatilo
Last year's ValioCon was great. My favorite talk was by Ethan Dunham (the
fontsquirrel/fontspring guy) about font hinting and the current state of web
fonts. (Did you know font hinting is like a programming language in and of
itself?) I went in not expecting to get too much from the talks, but
definitely walked away with a lot of valuable insight on a wide variety of
topics. Definitely looking forward to the conf this year.

